# AOL UK abandons Mac OS X



## gigi (Nov 21, 2001)

hi the Register has an interesting article about "AOL UK abandons Mac OS X"
if you use AOL maybe (if possible) you should look for another isp.

http://www.theregister.co.uk/content/39/22952.html


----------



## free&unmuzzled (Nov 21, 2001)

do we need any further proof that AOL sucks?


----------



## dricci (Nov 21, 2001)

Well, in America, Apple just did the Airport update that supports AOL 5.0 (yeah, you can tell AOL keeps Mac user's software up-to-date after most of us made them who they are). So I guess they won't be selling many of the new Airports to AOL customers in the UK?

Ah well, AOL is best left for the newbie Windozers who want to be able to send them fast messages and porno links to their friends! We're too good for AOL, although AOL does have an AOL 5.0 OS X beta in the works (Oh boy, 5.0!).

So, Solution: Don't Use AOL. I used Earthlink before I went broadband, and I found them pretty good with friendly (and mac knowledgable) support people.

AOL: With customers so easy to use, No wonder they're #1


----------



## joecrow (Nov 21, 2001)

I'm not sure how the localized version of AOL with different OSes work... but I'm sure that the people in the UK shouldn't have any trouble getting the US version.  Maybe AOL just figured they'd let the UK use the US stuff.  If not, many people could get you AOL for classic, or AOL Beta for X (for the US).

-JoeCrow


----------



## gerbick (Nov 21, 2001)

is it just me, or is that actually a good thing? 

I just *loathe* AOL  and I have *never* used them.


----------



## free&unmuzzled (Nov 22, 2001)

i doubt many aol users in the uk are using airport. the big problem there is bt internet has things so tied up. broadband is just starting to catch on. cable tv arrived AFTER satellite tv. people are more interested in texting on their mobiles (cell phones) than surfing the net. the u.k and the rest of europe is ahead of the u.s in cell phone/digital tv tech and behind in internet tech.


----------



## Solaris (Nov 22, 2001)

I have BT evening and weekend internet which does not work on bank holidays.

On bank holidays I go down to ASDA and pick up a trial AOL cd and join up for the day. I ring them up and cancel it at the end of the day. 

The fact they haven't picked up on this shows you how much they suck!


----------



## free&unmuzzled (Nov 22, 2001)

wow, you sure no how to enjoy your bank holidays!


----------



## GuyAdams1 (Nov 22, 2001)

i am a AOL UK user and was using the uk beta untill i got 10.1, it stopped working, i am nowusing the US beta with UK access numbers and it works great! i imagine when the US beta goes GM then they will localise it for the UK, problem solved! it cant be that much work, can it?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 22, 2001)

huh 

I dont know WHY anyone would use AOL...
I have used it and I can go as far as to say its stupid and a big waste of money!  I spent about 15 hours on them with their "free 1000 hours" mail package they sent me... 

ALl I can say... is... jesus  !!!
People actually use em ??????



Admiral


----------



## Dradts (Nov 23, 2001)

If AOL's programmers knew how to write programs, it wouldn't take them months to make their software run on OS X.
I guess their code is just over and over bloated and structured like old ass basic spaghetti code.


----------

